# Признаки трабекулярного отёка



## p971 (18 Дек 2017)

Добрый день! У мамы появились прострелы в ноге несколько месяцев назад. Неприятные ощущения усилились к октябрю 2017. Тянущая боль в паху, жжение в икроножной мышце, несколько дней не могла наступить на пятку. Появилось онемение от колена до пальцев стопы. Была произведена диагностика МРТ (описание и снимки прилагаю). В связи с проблемами желудка и пищевода, НПВП толком не применялись. Было сделано две блокады лидокоин + дипросан, эффект был минимальный. Было проведено следующее лечение: катадолон 400, капельницы - анальгин,эуфилин, вит. В, дексаметазон (облегчения не наступило). В данный момент принимает амитриптилин 25мг. и катэна 300 мг., параллельно с этим проводится терапия гомеопатическими препаратами фирмы Heell в акупунктурные точки. пройден курс иглоукалывания. Лечение начато с 21.11.2017. Улучшений нет. На данный момент: передвижения затруднительны, тянущая боль в паху, онемение от колена и ниже, прострел сохраняются.


----------



## La murr (18 Дек 2017)

@p971, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

А вопрос в чем?


----------



## p971 (18 Дек 2017)

Можно ли решить проблему консервативным лечением? Как снять воспаление? Или только операция?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

Показания к операции есть, так как эффективность лечений не высокая и слабость, как я понимаю, в ноге есть.
Как настрой мамы, готова к операции.
Восстановительный период от месяца до трех, это в стандарте.


----------



## p971 (18 Дек 2017)

Маме 70 лет. В течении жизни перенесла три полостных операции. Настроя на новую нет никакого... Из-за проблем с желудком - рефлюкс. Да и,вообще, такой долгий наркоз... одним словом - боится. А если всё же операция, где посоветуете делать?

Доктор, что посоветуете мужу? Вот ссылка на тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27701/ Лечение проходят вместе с мамой, результата тоже никакого, только ухудшение. Нейрохирург настаивает на операции. Есть ли надежда на неоперативность лечение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

p971 написал(а):


> Маме 70 лет


Смущает боль в паху, не стандартно. сустав бы посмотреть врачу.
Или пусть попробует одеть носки на ноги, как бы максимально выворачивая ногу внутрь. ближе в животу, сперва справа, потом слева.


----------



## p971 (19 Дек 2017)

Я правильно понимаю, надо сделать рентген тазобедренного сустава?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2017)

Рентген делать только если есть в суставе резкое ограничение подвижности.
Пока просто проверьте есть ли в нем ограничение.

Сроки лечения не большие и если слабости в ноге нет, то можно и полечить.
В покое боли есть?
Вообще все жалобы есть в покое или только при движении?
Корсетом пользуется?
Походите на пятках и носках. 
Когда идёт по ступенькам, может идти правой и левой ногой или только одну ногу ставит первой?


----------



## AIR (19 Дек 2017)

Да, ситуация неприятная.. Можно конечно попробовать лечить консервативно,  но для этого нужна  качественная мануальная диагностика..  Хоть грыжи и достаточно большие, есть предпосылки для наличия так называемого мышечно-тонического синдрома. .. Сколиоз с мышечной асимметрией на пояснично-крестцовом уровне и нарушением статики. Боли в паху могут быть с проблемой пояснично-подвздошной мышцы,  паховой связки, передних мышц бедра.. Онемение в голени может быть результатом компрессии нерва и грыжей и местными мышцами.. И так далее...
Поэтому желательно по возможности максимально точно определить возможные причины и следствия..


----------



## p971 (19 Дек 2017)

Ув. @Доктор Ступин, в покое, в определённом положении болевые ощущения стихают. Корсет не использовали. На пятках и носках пройтись может (очень даже резво). при подъёме по лестнице сначала ставит правую ногу (говорит, что делает так всю жизнь).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2017)

Правую на каждую ступеньку или только на первую?


----------



## p971 (19 Дек 2017)

В данный момент правую ставит первой на каждую, но говорит, что это не от болевых ощущений, а боязни, что нога  подвернётся.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2017)

То есть от слабости в ноге.
Слабость по корешку L4


----------

